# Failed cpc 4 times



## Allison1982

I really dont know what else to do i bought they review blitz videos they really helped but i still cant pass the exam and at this point i dont know if im ready to fork up another 300.00 to take the test again ..is the cpc h test less stressful


----------



## rthames052006

I am sorry to hear about your struggles but can I ask if you've considered a CPC Review Class in your area? Or maybe purchasing the CPC Review Book?   Maybe that would help.  Do you know what type of learner you are?  Visual, Audio or Hands on?  

Have you looked to your chapter officers for any advice/suggestions.

I wish you luck.


----------



## Allison1982

yes around the time i was taking the test there were no review classes there were some after


----------



## Allison1982

i had the review book but the 2011 and i am a hands on learner


----------



## areiche1

I purchased the Study Guide, practice exams, and I studied my butt off the 5 days leading to my exam.  The practice exams were the most beneficial because I got instant feedback and could work on my weaknesses.  I suggest you try to make those purchases because I don't know if I would have passed otherwise!

Good luck!


----------



## stocks22

Allison1982 said:


> I really dont know what else to do i bought they review blitz videos they really helped but i still cant pass the exam and at this point i dont know if im ready to fork up another 300.00 to take the test again ..is the cpc h test less stressful


Passing the CPC test is no big thing to worry about. I passed it after I got a job as a Senior Medical Secretary paying $17/hour. I passed the test and the jobs were $14/hour. Those certificates don't make you money. What does is EHR, electronic health records. AAPC needs to get training for us in EPIC, a privately held company that won't train you unless you are sponsored. You can make 6 figures doing it. That's the future, not coding. It does not pay.


----------



## Allison1982

thanks  i will look into to that.


----------



## dabroussard

EPIC is but one of many EHR systems.  Dont know where you are located but where I am certified coders with little experience start at $22. and go up from there.


----------



## rthames052006

Allison1982 said:


> i had the review book but the 2011 and i am a hands on learner



In that case, my suggestion would be to take a look at your chapter's events page, see if they offer a review class, if they don't check another chapter that is close to you.

Do you mind if I ask where are you located?  

With your learning style being a hands on, you would definately benefit from a review class that offers "hands on" which most of them do and possibly a short simulated exam at the end of the class to see how you've grasped the information presented that day.

Again.... I wish you all the best.


----------



## rthames052006

*HOTlanta!*



Allison1982 said:


> yes around the time i was taking the test there were no review classes there were some after



Just realized you are in HOTlanta! I know Georgia has lots of chapters and I'd have to imagine they host Review Classes.  Email the chapter officers from your local chapter. I'm sure they'll be able to assist you.


----------



## stocks22

Allison1982 said:


> I really dont know what else to do i bought they review blitz videos they really helped but i still cant pass the exam and at this point i dont know if im ready to fork up another 300.00 to take the test again ..is the cpc h test less stressful


Don't do it. It's not worth it.


----------



## stocks22

dabroussard said:


> EPIC is but one of many EHR systems.  Dont know where you are located but where I am certified coders with little experience start at $22. and go up from there.



In GA they don't pay much; at least not at Emory. $17 tops. I know EPIC is just one, but they are the most sought after for knowledge and you make a lot of money if you get certified as an EPIC software engineer, big bucks. There are more job openings for that than people.


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net

*Carol Buck review vs. AAPC review for CPC exam*

Hello,  Can someone tell me  which is better to prepare for the exam in 3 weeks.   I need to pass  and i have been having a problem with time......   AAPC  has study guides ($ 70)  and the review exam is another $70.  Carol has combine review study guide with questions for $70.   Which is better  with a almost guaranteed passing>>>Lou


----------



## ths

lmbrents@windstream.net said:


> Hello,  Can someone tell me  which is better to prepare for the exam in 3 weeks.   I need to pass  and i have been having a problem with time......   AAPC  has study guides ($ 70)  and the review exam is another $70.  Carol has combine review study guide with questions for $70.   Which is better  with a almost guaranteed passing>>>Lou



I was got both of them. I don't it guarantee passing but the tips are you right all the important notes in the book that will help you practice as much as you can
Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## ths

stocks22 said:


> In GA they don't pay much; at least not at Emory. $17 tops. I know EPIC is just one, but they are the most sought after for knowledge and you make a lot of money if you get certified as an EPIC software engineer, big bucks. There are more job openings for that than people.



I had completed my class in May 2011. I still have not found any job in my area. I live in Greensboro, NC. It is so frustrating to look for job. They are only hiring with 2-3yrs experiences.


----------



## ths

stocks22 said:


> Don't do it. It's not worth it.



I understand your frustrating. I did studied from the Study Guide book too and I passed my CPC for the first time. The Study Guide was really help me but I still struggling on the CPC-H. I took 2 times still not passed yet. And I still had not found the job for that either because every application I turned in they alway say they need someone already have at least 2-3 yrs experiences. I don't know how I am going to get experience when no one hire new graduate. So I wish you best luck of all.


----------



## stacimurillo

Well, I am not sure where you are from, but certified coders in my area are lucky to make $14.00/hr, and there are rarely any coding positions available, so being a certified coder does not make as much money as they like you to believe when you are considering college courses.


----------



## beckywiggins

*How to pass the CPC exam.*



Allison1982 said:


> I really dont know what else to do i bought they review blitz videos they really helped but i still cant pass the exam and at this point i dont know if im ready to fork up another 300.00 to take the test again ..is the cpc h test less stressful



I had bad luck at passing my exam too.  I took a medical coding course with U.S. Carreer Institute.  It was so detailed and easy to learn.  I passed my exam first try after taking this course.  It was an at home course.  Very easy.  E/M a little tough though.  My test score 
for that chapter was 89.  I passed my course with a 94% average.  
Good luck!  It works!


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net

What helped me was the review with Buck ( $ 75.00)  all worth it!!!!   Good Luck....


----------



## kfors2

Allison, are you finishing the test each time or running out of time? There are also techniques that will help you pass, besides knowledge, of course. If you are running out of time, here are a few suggestions.
Bring a water bottle to (sip) on. Try not to go to the restroom. Do not sit with a big Starbucks coffee either because after you do use the restroom, you will crash and burn. I don't think we really need snacks either, unless you're diabetic.  Time is of the essence. Next, if you encounter a really long hard question, skip it and come back to it when you finish the others. Each question has the same point value, so don't waste precious time. I skipped question number one on my test. By the time I came back to it later, my mind was tuned in to figure it out quickly. Answer the questions by the process of elimination. If there are 3 answers that have 3 of the same cpt codes, and icd-9 codes, but different 
e-codes, start by looking at the e-codes and you can quickly determine which answers are wrong. Use this philosophy for every question. By quickly eliminating two wrong answers, you now have a 50/50 chance of getting it right. Then those two answers will sound very similar, except the difference may be the approach, or any possible variable. At times, if I still couldn't tell and had to guess, I would go with the choice that was in the section I was testing on, such as musculoskeletal, since that was the section being tested. (still don't know if that was really right though, I only passed with a 77%) 
I passed the exam last July on my first try. I am convinced it was because of these techniques my teacher taught us. After all this time I have my first job interview this Wednesday for a certified coder. 
I am so rusty I am shaking in my boots now that I finally have an opportunity. At least they know I am a CPC-A who hasn't worked in the medical field and need training. This would be my dream job, so I have my fingers crossed.  Good luck to you should you try again.


----------



## mcamposh@live.com

*FAILED CPC exam*

I took the CPC exam a week ago and failed.. Should i purchase the Blitz videos to help me study for my next attempt?? Dont want to spend anymore money if its not worth it...... Does any body have any suggestions ?


----------



## jazzycoder

I took the test for the first time on June 23rd and missed it by 5 points. I ran out of time and just guessed on the icd-9 and hcpcs questions and those were the areas I made the lowest on.  I ordered the practice exams 2 days before the test but they are very similar to actual test. So I am just going to study those and build uop my speed.


----------



## mcamposh@live.com

*FAILED CPC exam*

Thanks for the advice i will purchase the practice exams from aapc, and review my icd-9  a little more so i  can familirize my self with it.


----------



## gared111

kfors2 said:


> Allison, are you finishing the test each time or running out of time? There are also techniques that will help you pass, besides knowledge, of course. If you are running out of time, here are a few suggestions.
> Bring a water bottle to (sip) on. Try not to go to the restroom. Do not sit with a big Starbucks coffee either because after you do use the restroom, you will crash and burn. I don't think we really need snacks either, unless you're diabetic.  Time is of the essence. Next, if you encounter a really long hard question, skip it and come back to it when you finish the others. Each question has the same point value, so don't waste precious time. I skipped question number one on my test. By the time I came back to it later, my mind was tuned in to figure it out quickly. Answer the questions by the process of elimination. If there are 3 answers that have 3 of the same cpt codes, and icd-9 codes, but different
> e-codes, start by looking at the e-codes and you can quickly determine which answers are wrong. Use this philosophy for every question. By quickly eliminating two wrong answers, you now have a 50/50 chance of getting it right. Then those two answers will sound very similar, except the difference may be the approach, or any possible variable. At times, if I still couldn't tell and had to guess, I would go with the choice that was in the section I was testing on, such as musculoskeletal, since that was the section being tested. (still don't know if that was really right though, I only passed with a 77%)
> I passed the exam last July on my first try. I am convinced it was because of these techniques my teacher taught us. After all this time I have my first job interview this Wednesday for a certified coder.
> I am so rusty I am shaking in my boots now that I finally have an opportunity. At least they know I am a CPC-A who hasn't worked in the medical field and need training. This would be my dream job, so I have my fingers crossed.  Good luck to you should you try again.



Excellent advice!  I just wanted to add that it's also helpful if you take your test immediately following a review class, that way all the test taking tips you got from the teacher are fresh in your mind.


----------



## cingram

There are even some questions for coding you wont have to look up remember if it is in the 10000 section there will be some options that dont even have a 10000 code do thigns like that. I passed on my first try and had 2 hours left when I had finished the exam. If you finish early next time I highly reccommend that you DO NOT go over your answers because then you will 2nd guess yourself and start to change answers. HAVE FAITH in you knowlege and ability.


----------



## YueQu

Even you pass the exam, it will be still a struggle that is  waiting for you, I passed the exam last year, I am preparing the CPC-H and CCS, I think I can pass them, but I can not find the job in the coding area, nobody will hire a person wihtout experience, that will be your big struggle. I register in AAPC last Aug 2011, as you know there are 20000 new register increasing in AAPC since my register, are  there 20000 jobs that will be waiting for you? That is a big trap!!!! You will be more upset later!!!!
It is a business for AAPC, only a business, not your hope and dream in this area!!


----------



## YueQu

*NO HOPE and DREAM*

Even you pass the exam, it will be still a struggle that is  waiting for you, I passed the exam last year, I am preparing the CPC-H and CCS, I think I can pass them, but I can not find the job in the coding area, nobody will hire a person wihtout experience, that will be your big struggle. I register in AAPC last Aug 2011, as you know there are 20000 new register increasing in AAPC since my register, are  there 20000 jobs that will be waiting for you? That is a big trap!!!! You will be more upset later!!!!
It is a business for AAPC, only a business, not your hope and dream in this area!!


----------



## TishCpc

*Cpc 4th attempt*

I take the cpc on 4/16/2016 for the 4th time. With me faling 3 times already do you guys think this is a sign I should not be a coder and im wasting my time?


----------



## kohinoor23

*CPC exam*

Please do not give up hope, try hard , there are  job opportunities out there, for HCC coding employers look for even CPC-A's. Good luck!


----------



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA

*UCSD EXTENSION - Medical Procedural Coding*

The CPC exam is HARD. For me personally it made a world of difference being able to sit in a class room with an instructor who went into great detail to teach us not only how to be good coders but also prepared us for the exam. My instructor was not only a coder/auditor but she was also a registered nurse. It was really nice to get her medical insight and to have that immediate interaction with a teacher and classmates when you needed questions answered or additional clarification. If you have the opportunity to attend this program or one similar to it... DO IT! It will increase your chances of passing your exam and better your understanding but it will also look better on your resume. As an apprentice it can be hard to find your first coding job if you are not connected within this industry. The more education, experience, skills, and training you can obtain the better off you will be.


http://extension.ucsd.edu/studyarea/index.cfm?vAction=singleCourse&vCourse=MEDC-40251

This was my teacher and she is amazing, take her class if you can 

http://extension.ucsd.edu/about/index.cfm?vAction=instructorBio&personid=2216


----------



## rcrouch@crmchealth.org

I think the CPC Blitz with Laureen is extremely helpful. She goes through the CPT book section by section with explanations of procedures and what you need to note. You also learn how to bubble and highlight your book which is helpful. Her knowledge and style of teaching helps a lot of people. You can review sections as much as you need to in order to get a better understanding of that section. They have lots of tips on test taking as well. Don't give up and stay positive about it. Take a lot of practice tests. As you get faster on the practice tests it will help you on the real test. Get in touch with your local AAPC chapter for a CPC review class or someone to help you. If you have the Blitz, you can also work with your coach for help in areas you are struggling with.


----------



## CodingKing

rcrouch@crmchealth.org said:


> I think the CPC Blitz with Laureen is extremely helpful. She goes through the CPT book section by section with explanations of procedures and what you need to note. You also learn how to bubble and highlight your book which is helpful. Her knowledge and style of teaching helps a lot of people. You can review sections as much as you need to in order to get a better understanding of that section. They have lots of tips on test taking as well. Don't give up and stay positive about it. Take a lot of practice tests. As you get faster on the practice tests it will help you on the real test. Get in touch with your local AAPC chapter for a CPC review class or someone to help you. If you have the Blitz, you can also work with your coach for help in areas you are struggling with.



Not very shocking but another testimonial from me. IMHO CPC Blitz is the best prep that ever existed. Now if you need to be face to face with someone in a classroom setting to learn then it wont be for you but for everyone else it is. I was only half way through my CPC course and i switched to the blitz videos as I was running out of time before test date. The blitz videos got me to the point where i was scoring in the upper 80's and finishing 50 questions on practice exams is just over an hour.


----------



## JeremyPadgett32724

*i have a great Person*



Allison1982 said:


> I really dont know what else to do i bought they review blitz videos they really helped but i still cant pass the exam and at this point i dont know if im ready to fork up another 300.00 to take the test again ..is the cpc h test less stressful



hello I have a great person i can refer you to she has boot camps for the CPC national exam. here name is my professor at FTC in Deland. My email address is jeremypadgett55@gmail.com. i will pass along her information if you are interested thank you


----------

